# Maria Ragland Davis



## Guro Harold (Feb 19, 2010)

Maria Ragland Davis

I will always remember your example of thirst for knowledge and truth, your poignant dignity and grace, and compassion for those who were in need.

It's truly tragic when the selfishness of one snuffs out the gentle flicker of  light of those such as yourself.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

